# What do deer think about gut piles?



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

So I have always wondered how deer would react to gut piles after field dressing them near stand locations. On Monday morning, a buddy shot a large doe that ran approx 80 yds from the stand when it piled up. Later that afternoon he hunted the same stand with the gut pile in sight. After a while in stand, he had a doe and two yearlings come down the hill across from him and walked right up to the pile. They noticed it and sniffed around it for a few seconds only to just casually keep walking down the trail they started on.

Has anyone had the same experience? I know that we have shot deer in the morning and afternoon the same day out of the same stand. I really don't think that the piles bother them.


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

I spine shot a button buck this year with my bow, and it dropped right on my baitpile. It bled for a while until I shot it again to put it out of misery. My 25# corn pile was now covered with blood. I dragged the deer out up to my house and cleaned it there. The next day I went out to hunt, half of my corn was gone, and I looked on my trail came and 4 different deer came by throughout the day and night to eat out of my pile. So I don't think the blood or guts affect the dear too much, but that is my opinion. I would say it would always be better to not clean it where you hunt, but sometimes you can't help it. I would think it would attract coyotes if anything.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

It doesn't bother them at all - they will step right in it. They usually pay little to no attention to it. Don't hesitate to hunt a stand near a fresh gutpile.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Over the years I know of countless deer that fell victim within 10 yards of another deers gut pile. My wife smacked a doe that was practically standing in a gut pile. So,it doesn't bother them on bit.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I read an article on outdoor life that said they had been doing a study on this and it suggested that some deer will eat the contents of the stomach from a fresh gut pile and in the dead of winter when there is little food to be found they will even eat the gut pile it's self never witnessed this but that is what the article said IMO i don't think it bothers them at all


----------



## Blaze6784 (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't think it bothers them. Back in Vermont we would clean the deer back at the truck so the coyotes didn't come into our stand locations and disturb the corn and apples. Worked really well for us as we would take deer from the same stand quite frequently.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

fishintechnician said:


> I read an article on outdoor life that said they had been doing a study on this and it suggested that some deer will eat the contents of the stomach from a fresh gut pile and in the dead of winter when there is little food to be found they will even eat the gut pile it's self never witnessed this but that is what the article said IMO i don't think it bothers them at all


Gross! Cannibals!!!!!!?


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Scottish Red Deer have been filmed eating newly hatched chicks of some type of bird, oddly usually just the head.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Last yr. arrowed 3 deer. All 3 entered my field from the same trail. 2 Morning hunts and afternoon hunt.After being hit they all took the same trail out. I had blood on top of blood Gut pile by gut pile. I was more concerned about my scent being all through the field after the second hunt.That last morning a nice 8pt came in.Gotta love the rut So my vote is a BIG NO it don't bother them.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

i dont think it does ive killed 2 this week out of the same blind not 20 ' from my first gut pile


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

i dont think it does ive killed 2 this week out of the same blind not 20 ' from my first gut pile.:! ive seen 8 deer come past my 1st pile


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I know it doesn't bother them. I shot a nice buck that ran past me only to stop and smell a pile(from another hunter the day before) which gave me just enough time to shoot. Had the pile not been there, no shot. I think they are just naturally curious but don't think-"dead brother, better haul a$$!!)


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

yes the same thing happened shott a doe right on the corn pile and then another the next night the same right on top where the other was lying and they still ate the corn


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I had two fresh scrapes show up within 5 feet of my gutpile within a day or two!
After killing many deer from the same stand I can say for a fact...gutpiles do not bother them.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

They bother me more than them. I look for an out of the way place(downhill, preferably) on my drag route that I can field dress them so I don't offend anyone(ladies, kids, etc.), or see it every time I come back by. I've even buried them in the snow or thrown leaves over them-just me, I guess. Contrary to pop. belief, they just don't "go away" overnight!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I watched over 20 deer on Saturday go by the spot were my daughter-in-law killed her deer, where it actual ended up laying. Every deer became curious and spent a lot of time smelling the spot. They did not spook but really checked the area out.

Were moved the deer up into the middle of the field to gut the deer. The buzzards found the pile about 1:00 and by 2:30 only part of the small intestine and the stomach contents were left on the ground. The stomach was gone but the contents were there. 3 does came across the field and were passing within about 20 yds of what was left of the gut pile. They turned and came over and spent 20-30 minutes really sniffing the area intently.

After watching this all day on Saturday there is no doubt in my mind that these deer recognized the scent as the buck they knew. They did not spook but were very curious and cautious, tentatively stepping towards the spots with there necks stretched all the way out. They would eventually go on about their business. 

I did find it interesting at how they would pinpoint the spot were the buck had died to really check out. they would all go out of their way, the extra 20 -40 yds side track to investigate the area.

I have no idea what they were thinking or not thinking while they were doing this, we tend to equate human thought process to them but I don't think it works that way.


I also saw something this weekend again that I have seen many, many times. The neighbors had a big drive and shot them up really well. Josh saw over 30 does come across our property from the adjoining land. When I was back in the stand that afternoon I started seeing a bunch of singles all afternoon that were scent trailing, nose down, across the grass fields trying to locate mom or yearlings or family groups that were displaced during the drive.

When I witness the amazing ability of a deers nose it just confirms once again that most scent control products fool the hunter not the deer


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Lundy said:


> I have no idea what they were thinking or not thinking while they were doing this, we tend to equate human thought process to them but I don't think it works that way.
> 
> When I witness the amazing ability of a deers nose it just confirms once again that most scent control products fool the hunter not the deer


I certainly agree with this!


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

I think we give deer too much credit. They can't rationalize what a gut pile is. It smells deery, so they don't care, it might even help mask human scent (which they smell all the time, anyway). I know *most* of the time they outsmart me, but I think I give myself too much credit also...


----------



## TrevorJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Same situation happened to me. On Monday I shot a big doe and Tuesday afternoon I had an 8 point and a 6 point come in to check the spot out. Didn't bother them a bit, the pile acted more like an attractant than anything.


----------



## slystarnes (May 3, 2008)

Two years ago I shot a doe. It ran a pretty long way and dropped about 50 yards in front of my dad. He jumped out of the stand and helped me gut it right there, then got back in his stand. Five or so minutes after I drug her over the hill, he dropped a doe about 5 yards from the gut pile.


----------



## Bass n' Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Doesnt bother the deer, but the coyotes love it. Myself I'd rather not attract more yotes, so where I hunt, we throw it in the creek, snappers and fish love it.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

We hunt in carrol county 350 acre farm, we dont take any chances we allways drag em to the field edge, and drag em away with the truck. I dont think it bothers them! Weve got and seen some mastive bucks down there. It only takes 1 mess up and there gone.


----------



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

I dont know if its a coincidence but last week my bro killed a doe in wayne county and brought it to my house in cuyahoga county to fillet it. He threw the remnants in the edge of my back yard along the woodline. The night before there was 8 does resting in my back yard. Since that carcass was placed I haven't seen a deer since. So my guess/ answer based on observation is yes. They do stay away when they see one of their own fallen. The crows, coyotes, and hawks have been enjoying it though.


----------

